# Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig



## Oerg (6. Mai 2013)

Moin aus Seevetal bei Hamburg.

In 2011 haben wir uns ein neues Haus gekauft und erst einmal ein wenig umgebaut. Dieses Jahr wollten wir zuerst nur einen Sonnenschutz auf unserer Terrasse bauen aber von Tag zu Tag wurde das Projekt grösser. Die Terrasse sah einfach zu "unschön" aus. 

Nach Besuch diverser "Markisenfachgeschäften" war klar das einen Markise mit 5x5 Meter nie und nimmer stabil bleiben wird. Also eine - zugegeben - recht teure Pergola-Markise bestellt, dazu kommt als Windschutz noch eine Seitenmarkise.

Nachdem die tolle Pergola bestellt war wollten wir noch ein wenig Holz verbauen lassen. Zuerst nur das vordere Stück von 60 qm. Wieder Angebote eingeholt und fast vom Stuhl gefallen. 110 €/qm wollten die Firmen nehmen. Zuviel. Also unseren Haus- und Hofhandwerker (hatte schon den Hausumbau zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erledigt) angerufen und einen Preis verhandelt. Wir wurden uns schnell einig (er ist unschlagbar günstig) und Auftrag erteilt. Aus ursprünglich 60 qm wurden allerdings 160 qm.... Carni hat es gelassen genommen und den Preis immer noch extrem günstig kalkuliert.

Naja, der gute Carni war kaum weg da dachten wir an einen Koiteich. Ich hatte im alten Haus einen "Unfallteich" gebaut (Frau war mal ne Woche weg und ich wollte baggern....) aber selber machen ....?. Vor allem habe ich einen sehr problematischen Boden (wir wohnen im Moor). Zuerst hier im Forum angemeldet und um Rat gefragt. Nach einer Weile und ein paar Versuchen war klar ich wupp das nicht. Zeitlich und handwerklich wird das nix. Ich hatte bei meinem ersten "Tümpel" soviel falsch gemacht, es musste ein Profi ran.

Kurzentschlossen ein paar Teichbaufirmen angerufen/angeschrieben (gar nicht so leicht jemanden zu finden) und eigentlich das Projekt schon in den Wind geschrieben. Wir wollten einen 10x6 Meter grossen Teich aber 20.000 € hatte ich nicht über.  

Durch Empfehlung landete ich bei Rüdiger Schläfke (www.Gartenteich-Oase.de). Zuerst etwas skeptisch fühlte ich mich von Anfang an gut beraten. "Was ich denn wolle" war seine erste Frage. Und meine Antwort "soviel wie möglich zu sowenig wie möglich Kosten" war ein guter Anfang. Bei meinem Boden und der geplanten Grösse wurden mir drei Konzepte vorgeschlagen. Preislich lag das günstigste Konzept bei 8.000€ und das Luxuspaket mit GFK bei etwas unter 17.000€. Schlussendlich haben wir die Mitte genommen. Ein Folienteich mit EP Folie und Vortex Filter, zwei Bodenabläufen, zwei Pumpen, UV Lampe, einen Skimmer, Bachlauf und einen Ringanker. Keine Eigenleistung von meiner Seite also alles als Komplettpaket.

Der Bau begann und der Boden war deutlich schwieriger als gedacht. Nach nur ein paar Minuten kam allerlei alte Substanz (mein Bauernhof gibt es seit dem 17 Jahrhundert) und der Bagger hatte reichlich Schutt zu bewegen. Eines Abends kam ich spät an die Baustelle und der Rüdiger meinte er würde den Teich etwas grösser machen. Platz hab ich ja genug und mehr Geld wollte er auch nicht (bis auf die Zusatzkosten der Folie). RuckZuck hatte ich auf einmal einen 10x8 Meter Teich. Hab mich sehr darüber gefreut.

Jetzt ist der Teich so gut wie fertig, es fehlen nur noch die Holzarbeiten rund herum. Die ersten drei Testkoi sind auch schon eingezogen und fühlen sich pudelwohl.

Ich hoffe Euch gefällt mein Teich. Wer einen guten Terrassenbau bzw Allroundhandwerker oder einen Teichbauer sucht kann mich gerne kontakten. Die Truppe kann ich nur empfehlen und Zeit haben die sogar auch noch!

LG
Jörg


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Moin,
das schaut ja toll aus. 

Was ist das denn für ein Vortex Filter?


----------



## MadDog (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Hallo Jörg,

Wahnsinn, was du dir da hast bauen lassen. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Schade das ich nicht den Platz habe für so etwas.

Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## Oerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Besten Dank, wir hoffen in ein, zwei Wochen den Rest erledigt zu haben. Der Elektriker kann erst nächste Woche kommen und etliche Pflanzen fehlen noch.

Der Vortex ist ein EPS C 80. Laut Teichbauer langt der gerade für den Bodenablauf und Skimmer. Kann ich den Vortex eigentlich mit Hex nachrüsten? Ich denke die Hex in die letzte Kammer, Belüftung rein und Abläufe mit Gitter sichern sollte doch klappen oder?

LG,
Jörg


----------



## francis89 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

lieber ne extra Tonne bauen und hinten dran hängen (vergrößerst das Filtervolumen)


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*



Oerg schrieb:


> Kann ich den Vortex eigentlich mit Hex nachrüsten? Ich denke die Hex in die letzte Kammer, Belüftung rein und Abläufe mit Gitter sichern sollte doch klappen oder?



Was ist *die Hex*?  sagt mir jetzt nix


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Hallo Jörg,
nachrüsten solltest du ihn schon, wenn der Besatz gestiegen ist.
Er ist für max. 45m³ Koiteiche ausgelegt.

Das __ Hel-x braucht du eigentlich erst mal nicht. Es erweitert aber die effektive Fläche für Bakterien, wenn es denn bei dir soweit ist.

Alternativ wäre irgendwann auch ein TF davor sicher eine gute Option.


----------



## Oerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Besten Dank für die Anregungen. Ich schaue erst einmal wie sich der Teich entwickelt. Gestern sind noch einmal ein paar Kois eingezogen. Besatz ist jetzt bei 15 Kois mit 20-35 cm und 7 Babies.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Hallo Jörg,
pass am Anfang auf die Wasserwerte auf.
Es stell sich immer ein Nitritpeak ein, der mit WW und etwas Salz aber gut lösbar ist.

Füttern in den ersten Wochen sehr wenig und dann langsam steigern.
Nur so kann sich der Filter darauf vernünftig einstellen.


----------



## Oerg (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Fertig. Das Wasser bleibt kristallklar und den Fischen geht es prima.


----------



## Sandra1976 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Hallo Jörg,
ein tolles Projekt hast du da vollendet . Wenn wir mehr Platz hätten wäre auch ein größerer Teich in Planung aber wir sind auch so seit unserem Teichbau im Fieber 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Jaloutho (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Hallo! Der Teich und die Terasse sind wirklich schön geworden. Da lässt es sich bestimmt schön relaxen 

LG


----------



## Doc (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Schön geworden  ... Den drei Testkoi geht`s gut? 

Ein paar Fotos vom Filter wären auch interessant, denn ich strebe in etwa die gleiche Größe an :smoki


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Moin Joerg,
und willkommen im Forum, "Herr Nachbar"
Weit weg bist Du ja wirklich nicht!
Schaut gut aus, Dein Teich.
Mach doch bei Gelegenheit noch ein paar Fotos von der Markise
und verrat mal ein paar Eckdaten,
vor allem wie zufrieden Du damit bist und woher sie stammt.
Schwiegersohn wird demnächst so etwas brauchen....


----------



## muh.gp (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

WOW, Jörg!

Sicht echt mächtig gut aus. Glückwunsch!

Was für Holz hast du für die Terrasse verwendet?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Das nenn ich doch mal nen Teich . Respekt sehr Schön - (Groß)......


----------



## Oerg (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Besten Dank an Alle. Als Holz haben wir uns für sibirische __ Douglasie entschieden. Neben dem Vortex habe ich noch einen Nexus installieren lassen. Der Vortex läuft über die Bodenabläufe und der Nexus über den Skimmer.



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Moin Joerg,
> und willkommen im Forum, "Herr Nachbar"



Hallo Frau Nachbar! 



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Mach doch bei Gelegenheit noch ein paar Fotos von der Markise
> und verrat mal ein paar Eckdaten,
> vor allem wie zufrieden Du damit bist und woher sie stammt.
> Schwiegersohn wird demnächst so etwas brauchen....



Das ist eine Markilux Markise. Das Teil ist 5x5 Meter gross. Wir haben das volle Paket, mit Seitenmarkise (2x4 Meter) und Wind/Sonne Sensor. Alles bei der Firma Rotermund Markisen in Harburg gekauft und installieren lassen. Die Patrizia vor Ort kann ich nur empfehlen. sehr nett und kompetent. Zur Zeit sind die mächtig im Stress und ziehen mit dem Geschäft in Harburg um. du erreichst Rotermund unter www.rotermund-hh.de Tel 040 764 3989. Grüss die Patrizia von mir.

Leider sind diese Art Markisen sehr, sehr teuer....


----------



## Oerg (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*



Doc schrieb:


> Schön geworden  ... Den drei Testkoi geht`s gut?
> 
> Ein paar Fotos vom Filter wären auch interessant, denn ich strebe in etwa die gleiche Größe an :smoki



Den Kois geht es sehr gut. Fotos kommen bald.


----------



## karlethecat (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Mir gefällt der Teich auch sehr gut, vor allem wie er in die Terrasse integriert ist ... aber "Vortex", ist das nicht Technik von vorgestern? Und das bei so einer Wassermenge? Und wie es ausschaut bleibt es nicht "bei ein paar Koi" :?


----------



## hechtrudi (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

genau super alt die technik, ABER es funzt immer wieder, auch mit mehr fisch drin!!


----------



## Oerg (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein 80 qm Koiteich ist (fast) fertig*

Neue Bilder


----------

